# Austria/Salzburgh



## JMSH (Mar 24, 2016)

Can anyone offer any first hand info on staying at a timeresort location close to Salzburgh?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2016)

Have you looked at the TUG Reviews for the region?  Click on Resorts and Reviews at the top of the page.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 25, 2016)

*Marco Polo Club Alpina*

This timeshare is in Hinterthal near Maria Alm. We luckily snagged a 2 bedroom in 2007 and there was plenty of room for DD, her DH and 3 DSs + us.  It was in a good location close to Salzburg.  Many activities/tours available from the resort and there were 2 restaurants on site.  We took day trips to Wattens (home of Swarovski crystals, Salzburg and the Grossglockner highway plus hikes from Maria Alm.  DH & I left the t/s for an overnight to Vienna, along with DSisiL & DBiL who stayed in a room in a charming hotel within walking distance of the Club Alpina.

I highly recommend this resort:whoopie:!


----------



## Marathoner (Mar 26, 2016)

*Alpenland Sporthotel*

We've stayed at a 2BR at the Alpenland Sporthotel in St Johann in the spring a few years ago.  Its a 90 minute drive to Salzburg and a 3hr drive to Munich.  Both of which we visited and enjoyed.

I would say that the Alpenland Sporthotel is a 3 star resort so not anywhere close to being in the same class as a Marriott or a Westin.  That said, the resort is highly functional, the people are very nice, and it was a relaxing and enjoyable experience for us.  The Austrian countryside is beautiful and it was a lot of fun to visit there.  Clearly, its a different experience than staying in a hotel in Salzburg's old city but our stay at the Alpenland Sporthotel was enjoyable in its own right.

We did some spring skiing, visited a couple of castles in the countryside, and visited Munich and Salzburg.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 27, 2016)

Eagles Nest, the salt mines and Lake Chemsee. If I recall correctly, the site of the Passion Play - today is Easter - is a fun visit - excellent wood carvings!


----------



## mav (Mar 28, 2016)

Berchtesgaden is an easy drive from Maria  Alm. Beautiful scenery along the way, and if u go  be sure  to stop in the little village of Ramsau along the way. It's lovely with a beautiful little church and cemetary that is a must see. The scenery is exquisite.   If u want to tour the Eagles Nest in Berchtesgaden the must do tour is 

http://www.eagles-nest-tours.com/EN/eagles-nest-tours/tour-information.php?navid=4&navid=4
  We actually took it with David in 1989 and it is an unforgetable tour. He and his wife are still doing the tour and it's still the best. We have actually taken  the tour 3 times over the years with him. The Konigsee, Lake of the Kings is along the way also. Much to do in this area, lovely scenery.  Bavaria, and Zell am See Austria are still my 2 favorite spots  in  the world and we have been to over 35 countries.


----------



## Spagoer (May 4, 2016)

*Alpenland Sporthotel in St. Johann im Pongau*



JMSH said:


> Can anyone offer any first hand info on staying at a timeresort location close to Salzburgh?



I've been to Alpenland Sporthotel during Christmas week in 2013 and it was a good place if you love to ski.  I'm not a skier but the scenery was beautiful.  The hotel and rooms were in need of a makeover, and the CO-ED sauna was weird (clothing not allowed); but overall it was a good visit because of the scenery and friendliness of the staff.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## AlohaKauai (May 4, 2016)

*Alpenland Sporthotel - Maria Alm*

We stayed in a 1 bedroom unit several years ago using an Accommodation Certificate that we received from a deposit in II.  We were pleasantly surprised by the place.  The room that we were in was recently remodeled and was quite nice.  Not as fancy as a Marriott or Westin, but still quite nice.  In fact, we have used another AC to return again later this year.

We visited the week before Christmas and had a car, but there was a LOT of snow that week and we took the train to visit Salzburg and Innsbruck.  The train station was located in the nearby town of Saalfelden (no more than a 10-15 min drive) from the hotel.  We actually found it more relaxing to take the train into the cities because we didn't have to hassle with trying to park.  On days where the was less snow, we explored the area around Maria Alm and visited Lake Wolfgang and Hallstadt.

The staff at the hotel were very friendly and gave us a lot of recommendations for things to see in the area.  The people in town were also wonderful.  We visited a bakery in town for breakfast several times (Bäckerei Bauer) and the manager Alex was incredibly nice.  He even gave us a couple of loaves of Christmas bread to take home with us.


----------

